# goodbye my dearly beloved



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

It is so hard to lose a friend, horses touch us so deeply and when they are gone there is always a big void. I am sorry about your pony. My friends horse just passed away yesterday....she lived a good long life almost reaching the age of 36....I was the one to find her and it was so upsetting to me, I had a very difficult time sleeping last night. I will really miss her everytime I go to the barn.


----------

